# Tagesquests (Übersicht)



## Vulshok (17. Dezember 2007)

In diesem Thread sind alle Tagesquests von *vor Patch 2.4* aufgelistet. 
Eine Liste der Daylies *ab 2.4* gibt es hier: Die neuen täglichen Quests (von Zockerweibchen)

*Man kann pro Tag nur 25 Tagesquests abschließen*.
Alle Quests sind für Level 70. Es gibt nur 2 Ausnahmen:
- Open PvP Höllenfeuerhalbinsel: Man bekommt mit Level 60 250 Ruf, 70 Silber und 7150 XP.
- BG Quest: Ab Level 10 Warsong. Ab Level 20 Arathi. Ab Level 51 Alterac. Ab Level 61 EOS. Außerdem skaliert die Belohnung mit dem Levelbereich.

Unterteilt sind die Quests in 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade:
I. Grad: Auch für Heiler/Tank und 60% Flugmount geeignet.
II. Grad: Schaden macht die Sache einfacher. Auch mit 60% Flugmount und ein wenig Flugkünsten machbar.
III. Grad: Gutes Equipment führt zu Erfolg.

*Himmelswache der Sha'tari* _(Wälder von Terokkar - Skettis)_
_Vorquest: Bedrohung von oben startet in Shattrath neben dem Flugpunkt bei Yuula._

Feuer über Skettis _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~5 Min.)
Mit Flugmount Eier bomben und den Vögeln ausweichen. Sonnst zu Boden fliegen, damit man nicht mitten in der Luft dismountet wird._
11 Gold 99 Silber
350 Ruf bei Himmelswache der Sha'tari

Flucht aus Skettis _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~5 - 15 Min.)
Eskorte-Quest. Da oft mehrere Leute den Quest machen wollen, sollte man sich als Gruppe zusammenschließen. Der Quest ist aber alleine schaffbar. Als Heiler sollte man den NPC den Schaden machen lassen und heilen (Achtung Aggro!)._
9 Gold 10 Silber 
3 Flüchtiger Heiltrank oder 2 Instabiler Manatrank
350 Ruf bei Himmelswache der Sha'tari

*Ogri'la* _(Schergrat)_
_Vorquest: Sprecht mit dem Oger bei dem Naaru V'eru in der Mitte Shattraths._

Die Strahlung des Relikts _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~5 Min.)
Zu einem Farbspiel gehen und einen kleinen Kristall öffnen. (Kosten: 1 Apexissplitter)_
_Tipp: Das Addon Ogri'Lazy erleichtert den Quest._
9 Gold 10 Silber
15 Apexissplitter
350 Ruf bei Ogri'la

Bändigt noch mehr Ätherrochen! _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~5 - 10 Min.)
Ätherrochen auf 2000 HP runterschlagen und dann Bändigungsseil benutzen._
11 Gold 99 Silber
15 Apexissplitter
350 Ruf bei Himmelswache der Sha'tari
350 Ruf bei Ogri'la

Und wieder ein Bombenangriff! _(Schwierigkeit: II, Dauer: ~5 Min.)
Mit Flugmount die markierten Kanonen bomben. Immer in Bewegung bleiben und nicht dort hin zurück fliegen wo man gerade war, denn dort schießen die Kanonen hin._
11 Gold 99 Silber
15 Apexissplitter
500 Ruf bei Himmelswache der Sha'tari
500 Ruf bei Ogri'la

_Ab Wohlwollend bei Ogri'la_
Bannt mehr Dämonen _(Schwierigkeit: II, Dauer: ~5 - 10 Min.)
Mit dem Kristall Tore erstellen und in deren Nähe Dämonen töten._
11 Gold 99 Silber
15 Apexissplitter
Kronks Grabbelsack
350 Ruf bei Ogri'la

*Instanz* _(Shattrath)_

Non-Heroic Instanz-Quest bei
Netherpirscher Mah'duun _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~30 - 90 Min)_
16 Gold 39 Silber
Gefängnisschlüssel des Astraleums
250 Ruf bei Das Konsortium
250 Ruf bei der Fraktion der jeweiligen Instanz

Heroic Instanz-Quest bei
Windhändler Zhareem _(Schwierigkeit: II - III, Dauer: ~45 - 120 Min)_
24 Gold 60 Silber
2 Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit
350 Ruf bei Das Konsortium
350 Ruf bei der Fraktion der jeweiligen Instanz

*Kochen* _(Shattrath)_

Koch-Quest ab Skill 275 bei
Der Rokk _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~10 - 20 Min)_
7 Gold 59 Silber
Fass mit Fischen oder Kiste mit Fleisch

*Battleground* _(Hauptstädte)_

Battleground-Quest gibt es in der Nähe der Battleground-Anmelder. _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~20 - 40 Min)_
11 Gold 99 Silber
419 Ehre

*Open-PvP* _(Höllenfeuerhalbinsel)_

Allianz:
Höllenfeuerbefestigungen _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~10 - 20 Min)_
1 Gold 13 Silber 50 Kupfer
3 Abzeichen der Ehrenfeste
10 Ruf bei Der Ehrenfeste

Horde:
Höllenfeuerbefestigungen _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~10 - 20 Min)_
1 Gold 13 Silber 50 Kupfer
3 Abzeichen von Thrallmar
10 Ruf bei Thrallmar

*Netherschwingen* _(Schattenmondtal)_
_Man benötigt Reitskill 300 und die Netherschwingenvorquest (Freundlichkeit) von Mordenai.
*Einen vollständigen Netherschwingen-Guide findet ihr hier (Von Tschazera)*_

_Ab Neutral bei den Netherschwingen_
Ein langsamer Tod _(Schwierigkeit: II, Dauer: ~20 Min.)
Man muss im Schattenmondtal von Wildtieren 12 Teufelsdrüse looten und bei Peon-Gruppen Yarzills Hammel benutzen._
_Tipp: Bei mir hat es manchmal nicht richtig funktioniert mit dem vergiften, deshalb habe ich immer 1-2 Teufelsdrüsen mehr mitgenommen._
11 Gold 99 Silber
250 Ruf bei Netherschwingen

Netheriterz _(Schwierigkeit: I)
Den Quest kann man nur als Bergbauer annehmen._
_Tipp: Während dem Questen  einfach alle Erzvorkommen abbauen, dann sollte man die 40 Erz relativ einfach gefarmt bekommen.
Es kann nur einer der 3 Sammelquest abgeschlossen werden._
11 Gold 99 Silber
250 Ruf bei Netherschwingen

Netherstaubpollen _(Schwierigkeit: I)
Den Quest kann man nur als Kräuterkundler annehmen._
_Tipp: Während dem Questen  einfach alle Netherstaubpollen abplücken, dann sollte man die 40 Pollen relativ einfach gefarmt bekommen.
Es kann nur einer der 3 Sammelquest abgeschlossen werden._
11 Gold 99 Silber
250 Ruf bei Netherschwingen

Balg eines Netherminenschinders _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~20 Min.)
Den Quest kann man nur als Kürschner annehmen._
_Tipp: Während dem Questen  einfach alle Toten Netherminenschinder in der Mine kürschnern, dann sollte man die 35 Bälge relativ einfach gefarmt bekommen.
Es kann nur einer der 3 Sammelquest abgeschlossen werden._
11 Gold 99 Silber

Balg eines Netherminenschinders _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~20 Min.)
Den Quest kann man nur als Kürschner annehmen._
_Tipp: Während dem Questen  einfach alle Toten Netherminenschinder in der Mine kürschnern, dann sollte man die 35 Bälge relativ einfach gefarmt bekommen._
11 Gold 99 Silber
250 Ruf bei Netherschwingen

Kristalle der Netherschwingen _(Schwierigkeit: II, Dauer: bis zu 45 Min.)
Werden in der Mine gedroppt und von den Rochen der Netherschwingen (Bei denen kann man auch sehr gut Manapartikel farmen)._
11 Gold 99 Silber
250 Ruf bei Netherschwingen

Ein Schatten am Horizont _(Schwierigkeit: III, Dauer: ~15 - 20 Min.)
Auf den Bruchstücken der Insel nördlich der Netherschwingenscherbe (70,75 - 75,75) die Transporter des Drachenmals abfangen. Müssen mit einem Rangeangriff gepullt werden._
_Die Mobs können Manabrand und einen gezielten Schuss mit 2000 Schaden._
11 Gold 99 Silber
250 Ruf bei Netherschwingen

_Ab Freundlich bei den Netherschwingen_
Die Dinge in den Griff bekommen... _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~20 Min.)
In der Höhle gibt es Loren. Von denen muss man 15 looten._
18 Gold 28 Silber
350 Ruf bei Netherschwingen

Drachen sind unsere geringste Sorge _(Schwierigkeit: III, Dauer: ~15 - 30 Min.)
Innerhalb der Mine 15 Netherminenschinder und 5 Netherminenhetzer töten._
_Es kann mitunter sehr lange dauern, bis man die 5 Netherminenhetzer hat._
11 Gold 99 Silber
350 Ruf bei Netherschwingen

Der Schuhmerang: Das Mittel gegen den wertlosen Peon _(Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~10 - 15 Min.)
Mit Hilfe des Schumerangs ungehorsame Peons beschießen. Geht am leichtesten auf dem Flogmount._
_Tipp: Mit dem Makro "/tar ungehorsamer Peon" kann man die Peons gut finden._
11 Gold 99 Silber
350 Ruf bei Netherschwingen

_Ab Wohlwollend bei den Netherschwingen_
Schwächt das Portal des Zwielichts _(Schwierigkeit: II - III, Dauer: ~15 - 30 Min.)
Die Quest ist in Nagrand. Man muss 20 Mobs auf der Zielichtshöhe (11,40) töten._
_Unter den Mobs sind auch ein paar Elite, denen man ausweichen sollte._
11 Gold 99 Silber
500 Ruf bei Netherschwingen

_Ab Respektvoll bei den Netherschwingen_
Die tödlichste Falle aller Zeiten (Aldor) _(Schwierigkeit: I - III, Dauer: ~3 Min.)
Man muss mit mehreren NPCs zusammen den Altar der Shatar (63,29) vor Angreifern aus der Luft verteidigen._
_Als Heiler ist der Quest alleine schaffbar, wenn man sich selbst und die NPCs nur heilt. Sonnst reichen 1 DD und ein Heiler um es zu schaffen._
500 Ruf bei Netherschwingen

Die tödlichste Falle aller Zeiten (Seher) _(Schwierigkeit: I - III, Dauer: ~3 Min.)
Man muss mit mehreren NPCs zusammen das Sanktum der Sterne (57,58) vor Angreifern aus der Luft verteidigen._
_Als Heiler ist der Quest alleine schaffbar, wenn man sich selbst und die NPCs nur heilt. Sonnst reichen 1 DD und ein Heiler um es zu schaffen._
500 Ruf bei Netherschwingen


----------



## KnuP (17. Dezember 2007)

Schik !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (17. Dezember 2007)

super gemacht...

weiter so :-)


----------



## Finsterniss (17. Dezember 2007)

Fein gemacht

/vote 4 sticki


----------



## arieos (17. Dezember 2007)

Dat langt mittlerweile, die Ätherrochen auf ~ 2000 runter zu hauen. 

Die BG daily, kann unter umständen ( wenn man bei der Alli ist ) auch mal 3 Tage dauern.

Wenn die HC Daily so´ Kaliber wie ZH, oder Schattenlabby ist, dann reichen 90 minuten mal gar nicht.


----------



## sirenia (17. Dezember 2007)

doch es geht auch in 90 min ...  wen man halt  equiptmässig und net mit kommpelt mit rdms rein geht ( wobei es net imma schlim sein muss )  gehe oft die hero tages q machen und schaffen das meiste recht schnell bzw sind wa auch ne eingespielte gruppe  mit equiptstand zwischen t4 /5 

pvp tages q  kan wirklch lange dauern auf ally seite  wen zb warsong ist udn pech hat  dauer es wirklch lange  das es sich mechmal garnet loht  ( da in der zeit in av mehr ehre ist )


----------



## ~Healer~ (17. Dezember 2007)

Schön gemacht =))
/vote 4 sticky


----------



## JoK8r (17. Dezember 2007)

löbliche Arbeit
/sticky plz


----------



## Ciliu (17. Dezember 2007)

Sticky pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schön!
wäre vielleicht noch toll,
wenn du für Frischlinge einen Schwieirigkeitsgrad
dazuschreiben würdest, zB. das die Dialy der Ogri´la 
bei der man die Kanonenbomben muss,

mit einem nicht Epischen Flugmount schwieirig ist.

Aber vote 4 Sticky!


----------



## Vaan (17. Dezember 2007)

sehr nett! jetzt weiß ich wo ich demnächst mein gold farmen gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (17. Dezember 2007)

die PVP-Quests kann man auch unter 70 machen ?


----------



## noizycat (17. Dezember 2007)

schick


Zu ergänzen wäre noch (außer ich habs überlesen), dass man für Ogrila die Gruppen-Vorquests machen muss. Daran scheiterts bei mir nämlich grad ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xander86 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Sticky pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wiso sollte die mit einem NonEpic schwirig sein??? Hast halt einfach bissl länger... also ich hab da keine Probs und hab s NonEpic noch nicht...

ansonsten super Thread!

/sticky!!


----------



## b1ubb (17. Dezember 2007)

hammer gemacht 


wurde gleich ausgedruckt - und in die WoW Mappe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



super !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (17. Dezember 2007)

schöne zusammen gefasst hoffe jetzt kommen nicht mehr soviele threads wo leute nach fragen =)

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## Moeglich (17. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal sehr schön, aber schreib noch überall die Vorraussetzungen dazu, und wo die entsprechenden Quests beginnen. (bsp. Ogrila)
mfg Moeglich

Edit: Link zur entsprechenden Q reicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiabloMortis (17. Dezember 2007)

bei den skettis dailys fehlt noch 

Feindesblut

die kann man auch täglich machen.


finde die nur ziemlich ätzend


----------



## Thoor (17. Dezember 2007)

Feindesblut kann man net Daily machen und gz vote 4 sticky, aber das im Schergrat mit dem bomben, da reichen 5 min nicht die scheiss flaks hauen dich immer runter ohne epic flugmount:/


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2007)

Mir fehlt noch ne Auflistung sämtlicher Kochquests, dann mach ichs Sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein scherz... *g* Musste nur eben bei den Stickys ein bisschen aufräumen. 
Ich überlege mir grad, ob man vielleicht ein Guide-Forum einrichten sollte, wo solche Beiträge perfekt passen.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Dezember 2007)

Vulshok schrieb:


> *Open-PvP* _(Höllenfeuerhalbinsel)_
> 
> Allianz:
> Höllenfeuerbefestigungen _(Dauer: ~10 - 20 Min)_
> ...



Bei diesen Rufquest sollte man vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass es bis Level 60 250 Ruf gibt. Erst ab L61 dann nur noch 10 Punkte.

Ansonsten nett gemacht^^


----------



## Dalmus (17. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir grad, ob man vielleicht ein Guide-Forum einrichten sollte, wo solche Beiträge perfekt passen.


Gute Überlegung und schwierige Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind schon ziemlich viele Stickies und auch dieses Thema hätte imho einen verdient, nur ist auf lange Sicht zu befürchten, daß man irgendwann direkt Seite 2 wählen muß, um die aktuellen Themen zu sehen, weil die Stickies die gesamte erste Seite beanspruchen.^^


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gute Überlegung und schwierige Sache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wäre kein Forum wo man neue Beiträge eröffnen kann, nur Antworten. Ich würde potentielle Stickys dann dahin verschieben.


----------



## OiOiOi (17. Dezember 2007)

Gute Idee, Zam. Das würde einem auf jeden Fall das lästige Forum durchwühlen ersparen, wenn man wieder nen Guide sucht. Das einzige Problem wird sein, bei den ganzen "GZ" & "Gut gemacht" Antworten, die jenigen zu finden, die noch was sinnvolles zum Beitrag schreiben. Die "vote 4 Sticky" Posts spart man sich ja durch das Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (17. Dezember 2007)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> die PVP-Quests kann man auch unter 70 machen ?


immer noch keine Antwort :-(


----------



## Vulshok (17. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal Danke, dass der Thread so gut ankommt.



Grimdhoul schrieb:


> Grimdhoul schrieb:
> 
> 
> > die PVP-Quests kann man auch unter 70 machen ?
> ...


Hab Schule . . .
Ja man kann die BG Quest ab Level 10 praktisch machen, aber nur wenn Warsong zur Aufgabe steht.
Ab Level 20 dann auch Arathi-Becken und ab 51 auch Alterac-Tal.



arieos schrieb:


> Dat langt mittlerweile, die Ätherrochen auf ~ 2000 runter zu hauen.
> Die BG daily, kann unter umständen ( wenn man bei der Alli ist ) auch mal 3 Tage dauern.
> Wenn die HC Daily so´ Kaliber wie ZH, oder Schattenlabby ist, dann reichen 90 minuten mal gar nicht.


Zu 1.) Danke, wird geändert.
Zu 2.) Jo, da war es schwer, eine realistische Zeitangabe zumachen. Habe daher die Spielzeit im BG genommen.
Zu 3.) Für Heroic ZH habe ich 2 Std. angesetzt, da ich davon ausgehe, dass dort niemand ohne T4+ und guter Gruppe (non-random) reingeht.



Ciliu schrieb:


> wäre vielleicht noch toll, wenn du [...] einen Schwieirigkeitsgrad
> dazuschreiben würdest, zB. [...] bei der man die Kanonenbomben muss,
> mit einem nicht Epischen Flugmount schwieirig ist.


Danke für den Tipp, werde ich machen. 
Es ist im Grunde genommen auch mit dem 60% Flugmount nicht schwer. Du musst nur immer in Bewegung bleiben und darfst nicht dort hin zurück fliegen wo du gerade warst, denn dort schießen die Kanonen hin.



Moeglich schrieb:


> schreib noch überall die Vorraussetzungen dazu


Ich schau mal, wie und ob ich das überall lösen kann, aber die Vorquests werde ich noch wie bei den Netherschwingen einfügen.
btw Die Netherschwingen werde ich Mittwoch hinzufügen.

Viele Grüße, Vulshok


----------



## Abychef (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  D A N K E S C H Ö N
nette auflistung, kann ich als relativ frischer level 70er gut gebrauchen


----------



## Grimdhoul (18. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Nalumis (18. Dezember 2007)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Zu 3.) Für Heroic ZH habe ich 2 Std. angesetzt, da ich davon ausgehe, dass dort niemand ohne T4+ und guter Gruppe (non-random) reingeht.


Auch ZH heroisch ist mit einem guten Tank (Paladine eignen sich in der Instanz ganz hervorragend) und einem guten Heiler einfach zu machen. Wenn es die Tagesquest ist, gibt es 7 Abzeichen in 50 Minuten (3 für die normalen Bosse, 1 für den Heroic-Boss, 1 für den Henker (Zeitquest), 2 für die Tagesquest). Wer natürlich immer noch glaubt, dass Paladine nicht tanken können, weil Oma das mal so erzählt hat, muss sich da halt weiter durchwipen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Die 50 Minuten gelten mit T4-Ausrüstung. Mit besserer dürfte es noch schneller gehen.


----------



## Vulshok (3. Januar 2008)

/update

Netherschwingen-Tagesquests wurden vervollständigt


----------



## Storn206 (3. Februar 2008)

Finsterniss schrieb:


> Fein gemacht
> 
> /vote 4 sticki


oder wenn man Horde auf Die Aldor ist!!!


----------



## Dannie (8. Februar 2008)

°post rauskramen°

Ich hab ne Frage undzwar ab welchen (Beruf-) SKill die Koch Q angenommen werden kann ?

weiß das jemand ?? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vulshok (8. Februar 2008)

Man benötigt *Kochskill 275*.
Hab ich zum Guide hinzugefügt.


----------



## Dannie (9. Februar 2008)

ty

muss ich nochws was skilln (skil 175°hust°) um die daily 11g abzusahnen


----------



## infadel (23. Februar 2008)

Zu der daily-quest Feuer über Skettis (Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~5 Min.)
wollt ich nochma hinzufügen wenn euch diese mobs angreifen ist es das beseteschnell nach oben zu fliegen, (hab auch ma gelesen das es besser is wenn man in einer Spirale fliegt aber das weiß ich nicht) die hören dann ziemlich schnell auf euch zu verfolgen


----------



## oedelheimer (27. März 2008)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Man benötigt *Kochskill 275*.
> Hab ich zum Guide hinzugefügt.



Hmm und so wie des aussieht auch nur mit lvl 70 ? (evtl. 69 ) 
Bin mit meinem Twink lange schon bei Kochskill 375 aber erst lvl 68 aber ne Dayli bekomm ich leider noch nicht


----------



## grempf (27. März 2008)

infadel schrieb:


> Zu der daily-quest Feuer über Skettis (Schwierigkeit: I, Dauer: ~5 Min.)
> wollt ich nochma hinzufügen wenn euch diese mobs angreifen ist es das beseteschnell nach oben zu fliegen, (hab auch ma gelesen das es besser is wenn man in einer Spirale fliegt aber das weiß ich nicht) die hören dann ziemlich schnell auf euch zu verfolgen



wurde wohl gepatcht mit 2.4 und ist jetzt als Fluchttaktik nicht mehr empfehlenswert. Besonders da der Fall mit zunehmender Höhe schmerzhafter wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thargoth (28. März 2008)

Sehr gute Zusammenfassung!

Allerdings gibt es ja inzwischen schon einige (viele^^) daily quests mehr. =)

Kenne seit dem patch 2.4 allerdings erst die Angelquest, die PvP Quest "Große Ehre" und eine Turmquest in der Knochenwürste von Terrokar ("Geister von Auchindoun").

Was gibt es denn noch so? Ist jemand in der Lage die Auflistung vom thread-Ersteller zu vervollständigen? :-)


----------



## Vulshok (29. März 2008)

Thargoth schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn noch so? Ist jemand in der Lage die Auflistung vom thread-Ersteller zu vervollständigen? :-)


Da ich kein WoW mehr spiele, würde ich mich freuen, wenn jemand anderes die Daylies ab 2.4 zusammenfassen würde.


----------



## Nalgor (3. Mai 2008)

Sehr jute auskunft 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

